# raven guard WIP- test OLS cockpit and pilot added



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

so i wanted to try my hand at raven guard and choose a vanguard unit to start my army off, heres my test mini and him all based up and finished.










































pics arnt the best was hard to get a good angle, but in the pose i wanted the feeling of him first stabbing the traitor in the chest to kind of pin him as his other claw took his head, like an assassination kill from the shadows.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Lovely work, it is a great "in action" piece.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Bloody hell thats awesome !


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The arm that beheaded the traitor is a little awkwardly posed for the swing, but the painting and blood trails look awesome man.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cheers guys , really enjoyed this model and it was really simple to do and didnt take long at all, agree the arm looks a bit awkward after thinking about it and the way he posed he would have had to behead the traitor first then stab him in a heart to make sure he dead lol


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Is this guy for display use or in game awesomeness? I've often wondered that when I see such massive efforts in basing (I don't mean to diminish the work here using that word, I just don't know a better one) individual models.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Is this guy for display use or in game awesomeness? I've often wondered that when I see such massive efforts in basing (I don't mean to diminish the work here using that word, I just don't know a better one) individual models.


he part of my vanguard squad thats lead by capt shrike and ill use it in games, the rest of the squads on more a basic bases, but every now and again ill put a model like this into one my squads to try and spruce the army up a bit more.
the only models ive ever got that are purely display at the moment is the primarchs( almost finished angron and fulgrims all primed up lol)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really nice work kick, could you talk us through the process of getting the join between the two minis strong and how you did the blood effect.

Bloody stunning if you excuse the pun.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The logistics of the poses don't seem right in my head, but then i remembered i don't really have any frame of reference for what would happen if someone got decapitated by a lightning claw :grin:

That aside it looks epic! As has been said, the blood trails are fantastic. I'm also a big fan of the light green purity seals, they really pop against the monochrome armour colours.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Great work man.

But I gotta disagree with everyone saying the pose is awkward. Basically (as I see it) He stabbed the Traitor in the chest and at the neckline and ripped the head off with an upward flick of his claws while leaving the other in to support him as he disengages. hence there is no clean cut that is visible. 

I think it looks awesome man. My one nitpick on this however is that the posing of the traitor looks a little too rigid. Maybe having his feet pinted downward to show him lifted of the ground by the blow would fix it. and the Base is very simple for a Piece of this caliber. I would expect something a bit more intricate. 

But those are just my two cents Mate. make of that what you will


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cheers guys thanks for the comments, i love the explanation *SwedeMarine* of the pose and really works i think. with the feet i wasnt sure how to pose them tbh, but the base i wanted to be quite plain so it fits in with my city of death based raven guard army im just starting, but also i didn't want it to take any attention away from the model if ya know what i mean.

the pose and join of the miniature was really simple and i was surprised how strong it held, i started at the bottom( traitors legs) got them glued onto the base at an angle as i needed to create a good angle as a counter balance for the raven guard, once dry i took the traitors torso and cut a hole in its chest where i wanted the lighting claws to enter him, then glued it to the legs. Next i took the lighting claws and put them in the chest, i did no cutting of the claws at this point as i wanted to use them as a pin into the other model, coated them with superglue, inserted and it created a really strong bond, i then glued the rest the raven guard together once the claw and traitors chest join was dry, i got quite lucky at this point as the angle i glued the legs at and the angle of the lighting claw going into the chest created a really good balance.

the blood effect was really easy, i took some wire and attached the traitors head to it , then also attached the other end the wire to the traitors torso, left this to dry in place, then proceeded to attach strands of the wife's hair between the claws and head to create the stringy effect, once dry i coated the hairs with pva glue, done this in a few different lairs to get the effect i got, then for the colour i used different inks from the gw old range as it gave a nice shine, i painted the blood khorne red once dry i put the inks on i had mixed up, formula i use is, brown ink, red ink and flesh , this gives me a good choice and range of colours from bright blood to really dark blood.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> cheers guys thanks for the comments, i love the explanation *SwedeMarine* of the pose and really works i think. with the feet i wasnt sure how to pose them tbh, but the base i wanted to be quite plain so it fits in with my city of death based raven guard army im just starting, but also i didn't want it to take any attention away from the model if ya know what i mean.
> 
> the pose and join of the miniature was really simple and i was surprised how strong it held, i started at the bottom( traitors legs) got them glued onto the base at an angle as i needed to create a good angle as a counter balance for the raven guard, once dry i took the traitors torso and cut a hole in its chest where i wanted the lighting claws to enter him, then glued it to the legs. Next i took the lighting claws and put them in the chest, i did no cutting of the claws at this point as i wanted to use them as a pin into the other model, coated them with superglue, inserted and it created a really strong bond, i then glued the rest the raven guard together once the claw and traitors chest join was dry, i got quite lucky at this point as the angle i glued the legs at and the angle of the lighting claw going into the chest created a really good balance.
> 
> the blood effect was really easy, i took some wire and attached the traitors head to it , then also attached the other end the wire to the traitors torso, left this to dry in place, then proceeded to attach strands of the wife's hair between the claws and head to create the stringy effect, once dry i coated the hairs with pva glue, done this in a few different lairs to get the effect i got, then for the colour i used different inks from the gw old range as it gave a nice shine, i painted the blood khorne red once dry i put the inks on i had mixed up, formula i use is, brown ink, red ink and flesh , this gives me a good choice and range of colours from bright blood to really dark blood.


Great thorough explanation, will have to give this a go one day even it's just to tell my wife i need her hair for models :grin:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks , i kind of advanced on my wife without explaining and i wouldn't suggest it i didnt get a good response lol


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

kickboxerdog said:


> i kind of advanced on my wife without explaining and i wouldn't suggest it i didnt get a good response


:laugh:!!!!!! Did you ACTUALLY creep up on her with scissors????

...cuz every female I have ever known would throw down if you did that to them.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ntaw said:


> :laugh:!!!!!! Did you ACTUALLY creep up on her with scissors????
> 
> ...cuz every female I have ever known would throw down if you did that to them.


well not with scissors i wouldnt be speaking now if i did that ha ha, just kind of creeped up behind her and started looking for stray hairs without explaining what i was doing lol


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is an awesome conversion. The blood effect looks great. It fits nicely with the RG style of war. Death from Above!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

kickboxerdog said:


> well not with scissors i wouldnt be speaking now if i did that ha ha, just kind of creeped up behind her and started looking for stray hairs without explaining what i was doing


This conversion just got that much better.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ha ha thanks guys for the comments, one thing i did forget to mention is where my idea come from, now im a fan of the black library books but not so much there audio dramas but i got my hands on labyrinth of sorrows for anyone that dosent know it about a squad of brazen minotaurs they land on a plague ridden planet in search of something, and unbeknown to them a squad of raven guard are clearing a path to their goal, and i love the way the raven guard in it kill from the shadows and wanted to form that into a model.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent work, love the gore +rep


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Hahahaha nice modelling, keep it up!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

brilliant work...simply amazing.and would be great to see on a table.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks again , the rest the army will be plainer but ill throw a few models like this in the mix, but im planning a new army soon with lots conversions, and effects like this one, im planning a ultramarine army based around the tyrannic war veterans lead by chaplain cassius.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

so ive done a little test model using OLS for my talons pilot in the cockpit heres the results so far.





































one thing im unsure about is the pilots lenses and how to paint them regarding the OLS hitting him? 

all comments and advice welcome


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow that looks bloody awesome! How long did that take? It looks like a serious amount of highlighting. As for what you should do about the lens? Hmmm I have no idea. Maybe keep the very tops of the eyes red and let the bottoms be filled in with the OSL? Or the other way round?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Wow that looks bloody awesome!


Seconded! As for the lenses i'd either do them in a red OSL or leave them as they are.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This thread keeps getting better and better and better.:victory:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

He looks very cool in there. Nice work.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Wow that looks bloody awesome! How long did that take? It looks like a serious amount of highlighting.


that took about 15 mins all in all , all it took to get the effect was a front drybrush with snot green, then a small drybrush with scorpion green, then mixed scorp green and white together for some edge hightlight and the computer screens were done in the same manner but less dry brushing and more layering.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I will be stealing this Idea for any and all future flyers. Just an FYI  I have to agree with Varakir. Red lenses with a slight OSL effect will look great.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

15 minutes? God dam it! You are indeed blessed by the painting god (he who drinks the dirty paint water)


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> that took about 15 mins all in all , all it took to get the effect was a front drybrush with snot green, then a small drybrush with scorpion green, then mixed scorp green and white together for some edge hightlight and the computer screens were done in the same manner but less dry brushing and more layering.


I'm really tempted to try this on mine - what are you planning to do with regards to the rest of the cockpit? I think this effect looks amazing but if you just stick the clear canopy on top I feel it would lose it's appeal. Tinting the canopy might work but i have no idea how you could do that - a black wash maybe?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

yeh im not sure yet ill prob try and google some ideas and see where that leads.


----------

